# Verterra Sport



## golfnut1232 (Jun 9, 2009)

New type of golf shirt that I have seen around at various locations. Verterra Sport is on the label? Anybody ever heard of them or have thoughts?

Seems like a great shirt made by a "green" golf company.

Verterra Sport - Eco Friendly Shirts.: Home


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi welcome please dont put link for advertising in your post it is against forum rules but you are welcome to put them in your signature. Welcome to the forum again looking forward to your post!


----------

